# Technology



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Having stepped off a rather long overnight flight and being in somewhat a "discursive" mood lets say... i was thinking...

Technology evolves in parallel with moore's laws i.e. about every 6 months it re-evolves itself and about every 3 years (arguably) it re-invents itself. It's going to be interesting to see where the mood of the owners of the virtual cockpit in a 1 years time, 3 years time 5 years time and 10 years time.. (assuming any are still working and haven't gone the way of the MK1 dashpod).

Car manufactures are basically turning cars into consumable items by loading them with tech. 
I'm left thinking in 10 years ownership will be a thing of the past. Owners are harder to please, move around more and don't carry brand loyalty..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

As Moore was an observer of the electronics industry and amazed even that industry could keep up with consumer demand and hence more powerful processing techniques ,so will Audi with the virtual cockpit.As technology progresses today's Audi with its digitisation will seem old hat in 5yrs time.They have a good business model there and will just introduce a new car as and when and the whole debate will start all over again.
Brand loyalty is diluted these days because of competition and people are just generally more educated in retail observation.If a a competitor brings out a product that is better,then people move....herd mentality.I like many people will pick what's best for them at that point in time.


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

If you are interested in the future of either technology or cars have a read of the following posts on the Wait But Why website:

http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/06/how-tesla-will-change-your-life.html

http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-1.html

http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-2.html

Long reads, but well worth it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The internet has also given consumers the ability to find out an ever increasing amount of information and personal reviews on a particular product they're interested in. There is also a forum for pretty much every aspect of modern life from technology to gardening and everything in between.
One thing that freaks me out a little if I think about it long enough is what sort of technology will we be using in our everyday life never mind in our cars...driverless vehicles are a given I believe but to put a date on it who knows, the tech is already developing but do people really want it ??


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Templar said:


> The internet has also given consumers the ability to find out an ever increasing amount of information and personal reviews on a particular product they're interested in. There is also a forum for pretty much every aspect of modern life from technology to gardening and everything in between.
> One thing that freaks me out a little if I think about it long enough is what sort of technology will we be using in our everyday life never mind in our cars...driverless vehicles are a given I believe but to put a date on it who knows, the tech is already developing but do people really want it ??


Most people probably would be happy with a car that could drive itself, if required. It'd be like having a chauffeur. Great for going out to the pub - although I gather that initially at least, drivers will be required to be legally capable of taking control of the car if required. After a while though, I could see 'computer drive only' cars with no steering wheel.

IMO the Mk3 is a little behind on tech. Virtual console aside, it lacks emerging driving technologies like auto-braking and adaptive cruise options. Is there a self-parking option - I don't think I've seen it mentioned?

I'd also expect better integration with existing mobile technologies - ie. support for Carplay and Android auto. That is even on the cards for VW and Skoda, no word for the TT.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The TT has never been the last word in tech or cutting edge so to speak...take the R8 for example...must be all about the driver enjoyment aspect.
A simple Hyundai has lots of bells and whistles for the money but what a boring and mundane range of vehicles they are...and as much as they have improved over the last few years there's still a strong element of brand snobbery going about and I think several marques use this to their advantage when pricing their vehicles. I remember reading about the profits made by Audi in 2013 and projected profits in the future...staggering. hence the MQB platform, was set to make VAG a fortune...any model, on any line in any combination at any plant...theoretically that has got to be a winner from a business point of view.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Johnny cabs anybody :wink:

I think the new TT has been used as a test mule for the new console.The revised R8 is getting it and also they're bringing it in for the VW Passatt,only a matter of time before it trickles down to all models.It's only a matter of time before all vehicles adopt mainly a digital console as well.Might even be an around turn and bring back analogue as a high end alternative when the market's saturated [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Friends in the insurance industry are trying to figure out how to deal with cars that will drive themselves - there is a real expectation this will be within the next decade (ie pretty standard, not just an option).

With the TT, I think Audi will have a business model of updating the VC designs and functions once or maybe twice between versions (Apple-style), for which there will obviously be a fee. Then the mark 4 will have something substantial different.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The self drive car is going to be a right legislative nightmare to deal with,not to mention a moral conundrum for the on board logistics to handle.

Do you plough into a group of school kids or knock down the mother with child type scenario


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

leopard said:


> The self drive car is going to be a right legislative nightmare to deal with,not to mention a moral conundrum for the on board logistics to handle.
> 
> Do you plough into a group of school kids or knock down the mother with child type scenario


Yep and who's fault would it be...not mine it's the company who sold me the car...not us says the company who supplied the car the manufacturer...not us says the manufacturer it's the supplier of the electronic software...blah blah. I can see the wrangling, and that will be the delay of the self driving vehicles not the tech itself I believe.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm all for the technology, there is obviously so far one can push the design envelope on something like a dash board and the features and gizmos that are integrated in it along with the graphics and processor speed and so on... or say for example something not as high tech as a dash but something like a steering wheel - there are only so many buttons, switches you can have on them...

Although I am still impressed with the dash, what fascinates me is not only the technology aspect, but what a driver really wants from a sports car which is high performance; plenty of torque, great handling, sounds and pleasing to the eye, I'm sure there are many other things you guys can think of... These are some of the aspects that should define what a sports car should really be about....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I have a saying in my business -KISS=Keep It Simple Stupid.

For me,the more technology gets in the way the more it dilutes the driving experience for example the digital dash.
I'm not saying I prefer Morgan levels of simplicity but where will it all end......oh yeah,the driverless car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just thought of something. 
Do you prefer a digital watch or analogue type face watch and which one is the classier.This argument can be put to the console of the TT in a roundabout kind of way I think.
Obviously my preference has to go with the Rolex :mrgreen:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

leopard said:


> Just thought of something.
> Do you prefer a digital watch or analogue type face watch and which one is the classier.This argument can be put to the console of the TT in a roundabout kind of way I think.
> Obviously my preference has to go with the Rolex :mrgreen:


I actually prefer the analogue dials ... Would have preferred to see them update the DIS with a slightly larger size, higher resolution and colour. Put a higher quality (OLED maybe), higher res (than the RNS-E) touchscreen with a nice GUI in the centre of the console where Nav Plus currently is in the Mk2. Provide a connector for Carplay and Android Auto in the event that the customer wants to integrate their phone.

Also, put a lot of effort into voice recognition and voice control of the system.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,sounds like you need the Porsche 911,991 then


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

leopard said:


> Just thought of something.
> Do you prefer a digital watch or analogue type face watch and which one is the classier.This argument can be put to the console of the TT in a roundabout kind of way I think.
> Obviously my preference has to go with the Rolex :mrgreen:


You have a good point there mate regarding analogue or digital clock....I've recently fitted an analogue clock in the centre air vent because I like an analogue clock, somehow I find it easier to just glance at while driving. Yes I know I have a clock on the RNSE but it digital, small and not in the line of sight really.
And yes, I prefer an analogue watch too...I like Oris :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought of something.
> ...


Don't you have a clock on your speedo with date as well?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

On certain DIS displays I do but tend to leave it on the digital Speedo most of the time which displays the speed, outside temp along and music track playing.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I go with analogue watch (omega seamaster) over my Casio every time unless doing something dirty where it could get damaged. Bike has digital readout on speedo and much harder to glance at to check speed, prefer dials any day.

Not sure about progress and technology. Saw some documentaries where the computers with AI started to learn and kept learning and eventually wiped out the humans.

The remaining humans sent some robot guy however was sent back in time to tell the humans what was going to happen and to help them.

Just can't recall the name of the film (sorry, documentary) :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont suppose the Seamaster Chrono is one you found in a london marriott by chance?
If so can i get it back pls?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> I dont suppose the Seamaster Chrono is one you found in a london marriott by chance?
> If so can i get it back pls?


Nope sorry mate, pressie from SWMBO for our 25th wedding anniversary


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont think there is any auto braking but there is Audi Parking system plus with park assist. Steering is done by the vehicle while the driver only needs to accelerate and apply the brakes. £1,070 or £640 in combination with Comfort and Sound package


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I really think drivers should be able to park their vehicles. .okay sensors to help judge distance at the rear especially with poor rear visibility is reasonable but definitely no automation.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd rather people have the tech than have the car hit...


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I would like front side sensors, but rear sensors are doing good job also..
I agree with Templar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

